# Profits CafePress vs. Zazzle?



## ezmirellda (Mar 4, 2009)

In the experience of current designers what has been more profitable cafepress or zazzle? Or, are there other preferred options? Please share your story. Your experience is appreciated.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you check out the threads in the fulfillment section of the forum, you'll see some great threads comparing the sites:

T-Shirt Fulfillment Services - T-Shirt Forums

In general, profit is not in the hands of the fulfillment site, it's in your hands as the business person promoting your products and designs there. My tip is not to rely on the site to send you sales (although it can happen)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/cafepress/t80327.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-fulfillment-services/t41579.html

cafepress related topics at T-Shirt Forums

zazzle related topics at T-Shirt Forums

It may be worth your time to go ahead and try them both to see which works best for you. CafePress offers free basic stores and free trials on their premium stores and zazzle is free all around.

There are also other print on demand sites you can read about here like spreadshirt, printfection, sbemedia, e-shirt.com, etc. By using the search at the top of the page to put in the company names, you'll see opinions and tips that were shared about each service.


----------



## FunTshirts (Mar 17, 2007)

I think that my shops have proven to me that it truly does depend on what you put into it. I started building my cp store, and became a topseller within a year.

I then started really focusing on my zazzle stores, and became a proseller within a very short time.

Now some months I make more at CP, and some months I make more at Zazzle. I probably promote equally at this point, and my main store is a front page to both shops... which makes sense that they both sell roughly the same amount each month.

So, it's proof that neither one brings in more sales than the other for me... it depends on how I promote my products.


----------



## donkeynomad (Apr 22, 2008)

Now with Cafepress' new announcement limiting everybodys profits, I'm sure Zazzle is looking really good now

Rowan


----------



## Visual Realm (Jul 15, 2008)

Donkey, Could you please explain more. They limited how much you can make?


----------



## MardiGrasTexan (Oct 11, 2008)

Visual Realm said:


> Donkey, Could you please explain more. They limited how much you can make?


Here's another thread with the CP info....

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/cafepress/t82837.html


----------

